# <Cool Name Goes Here>: Community Input, Pro Designed



## Endroren (Yesterday at 12:26 AM)

If you're a 5E player or designer, check out our project to create a new fantasy RPG system. We're working with some of the best designers in the business to help make this happen and looking to the community and small publishers to come to the table and share their ideas. No company will own the game when it's done—we're giving it to the community.

In a very short time we've made tremendous progress. The Kickstarter page is taking sign-ups for notification, we've got a mailing list sign-up, and a the start of the website where we've outlined the core philosophies of the project. There is also a ton of discussion already going on over on Facebook.

*If you want to know anything about our project, I'm happy to answer any questions you have!*

Here are the primary links:

Cool Name RPG Page: http://coolname-rpg.com/
Kickstarter Notification Page: https://www.kickstarter.com/.../cool-name-rpg-a-community...
Cool Name RPG Facebook Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/coolgamerpg
Mailing List: https://mailchi.mp/56319fddb69c/coolname-rpg
We're also doing a series of live stream events at 8 PM ET all this week (we've already done three of these). If you miss them, you can find the recordings here!


----------

